

Thunderbird XMPP wizard silently ignores “Force encryption” setting - nh2
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=950335

======
nh2
The bug was reported over half a year ago, and nobody at Mozilla seems to even
notice.

We can complain about the NSA and OpenSSL as much as we want; if we treat
security that laxly, we won't get anywhere.

~~~
johnny22
because it's more of a community project now. if you want stuff on thunderbird
fixed, you're gonna have to jump in yourself.

